# help with rave espresso bean choice



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey Folks,

Working my way through all the beans I ordered with my machine. Just finished a bag of Rave Fudge which was lovely with milk but not as an espresso. I don't usually drink too many milky drinks ( Type 1 diabetic ) so I am going to get back on the straight and narrow with espresso. I have 3 to choose from and wondered if anyone could recommend either of these to try first ? Signature blend , the Italian job and Columbian el carmen?

When I set the machine up a few weeks back I dialled in some coffee compass beans which produced a lovely espresso but no matter what tweaks I make I can't get a nice espresso from the fudge, it is real nice with a small amount of milk though.

Cheers,

James


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

JamesMac said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Working my way through all the beans I ordered with my machine. Just finished a bag of Rave Fudge which was lovely with milk but not as an espresso. I don't usually drink too many milky drinks ( Type 1 diabetic ) so I am going to get back on the straight and narrow with espresso. I have 3 to choose from and wondered if anyone could recommend either of these to try first ? Signature blend , the Italian job and Columbian el carmen?
> 
> ...


 Italian Job is a regular recommend on here out of those three.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I've tried both the Italian and Signature blend and preferred the Signature. The Italian was a bit too bold for me but that may be your thing.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL Signature blend was not bold enough for me. Flavours hey


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

I have now tried a few Rave coffee beans, this is my rating In order I like them in

Colombia el carmen - caramel and chocolate great with a milk based drink

Italian job - bold chocolate flavour

Indian Monsoon Malabar - A nice intense flavour low acidity to it being a dark roast nice spice

Ecuador Rio intag - medium/mellow flavour taste quite light and sweet

signature blend - nutty taste, hazelnut I prefer a bold taste and didn't hit the mark for me

Guatemala Bosques de San Francisco - a medium roast, mild cocoa flavour

Fudge blend - still getting to grips with Fudge blend so still trying this and on the fence of how I place this in my list.

I like the big bold flavours and side with a single origin bean rather than a blend. It is very personal taste.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Adam.f said:


> I have now tried a few Rave coffee beans, this is my rating In order I like them in
> 
> Colombia el carmen - caramel and chocolate great with a milk based drink
> 
> ...


 thanks very much for that. I like a chocolate hit so el carmen and Italian job do sound good. Did you have italian job as straight up espresso or with milk drinks ?


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

JamesMac said:


> thanks very much for that. I like a chocolate hit so el carmen and Italian job do sound good. Did you have italian job as straight up espresso or with milk drinks ?


 Tried with both, bold dark chocolate hit from Italian Job. For me El Carmen just took it with a caramel hint and nice after taste. Both good as an espresso.

I would buy the sample pack https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/best-selling-coffee-bundle?variant=19949439418422

as you get to try the Italian, El Carmen and the Signature blend and see what you think.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@JamesMac

Description for rave fudge talks more about fudge being present with milk added (as you have found) so may not produce a straight espresso with the same flavour profile.

Chatswood, if looking at blends primarily, is full of chocolate and whilst not tried this one as appears to be a wholesale crossover since lockdown, the espresso blend has descriptors you may like.

If wanting to look at another roaster, coffeecompass do some fuller roasted SO and blends inc Malabar hit / jampit hit / Hill & valley / Wild Ethiopian (it appears you may favour the "darker" side of life  )

Hope of help

John


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Recently converted to Rave and so far have tried (I only drink espresso):

Colombian el Carmen (meh)

Brazilian blah blah (also meh)

Signature blend (ok as my daily brew)

Fudge (ok to meh)

Monsoon Malabar AA (favourite so far but still not wow)

But I don't know if I'm underwhelmed at lockdown boredom or because I'm not enjoying coffee - my tastes have changed and all the beers I like (proper ale none of that Nancy lager nonsense) are also "meh" to me at present.

I upgraded my kit somewhat last year (Alex Duetto 2 and Mazzer Royale) and I've got to be honest I preferred my old super jolly and classic on some brews, I've rarely hit a "damn that's nice" moment so far 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I've had about 20 bags from rave! ( my local) Italian job you've mentioned is prob there strongest, get great crema off it ( because of bit of robusta in there) but very strong flavour! The signature and fudge wasn't too keen on, but do great variety of single origins at very cheap prices 😁


----------

